# Tree grow with sog



## smooth88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm looking to do a setup similar to heaths vertical critical mass thread. 

The only difference with what I wanna do is add in a sog either on the floor or up on tables to fill in the open space. The trees will be in a hydro setup while the sog plants are in dirt. I wanna try to get as many grams per watt and I think this will be easier then making 100 clones for a vertical tube. 

My question is how much light comes from the tip of a hps bulb and will this be worth attempting? 

I really like the flooded tube design just don't want to take the time and supplies needed for that system


----------



## mufastaa (Aug 21, 2012)

what do you mean by sog? im not sure it is what you think it is. it wouldnt really make sense to put your clones in soil, to be later put in hydro.

do you mean the mother is in soil? if so she couldnt be next to the flowering girls without flowering herself.

sog means keeping a mother and growing multiple generations of clones out at the same time.


----------



## smooth88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry if it was confusing I meant having two maybe three big bushy plants in some kind of hydro buckets and smaller plants flowering separately in between these bigger ones. I will have two 600 hps lights hung vertically between the trees canopy


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 21, 2012)

I like the idea, I don't see why not. 

Definitely a bit of wasted light for Heath's tree grow. This seems like a great way to maximize.

And I agree with you about taking hundreds of cLones. No thanks!


----------



## iPurpleSticky (Aug 21, 2012)

I'd suggest just figure out a hydroponic solution for the clones too. I think it'd be a huge pain in the ass to pull them out, water them, and put them back. You could just do a simple flooded tube or something.


----------



## smooth88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I wanna use soil so I can move them around as they get bigger and pull the non performers out


----------



## smooth88 (Aug 21, 2012)

So I never really got my one question answered, is there still an adequate amount of light coming from the tip of each bulb to keep healthy plants?


----------



## mufastaa (Aug 21, 2012)

... of course there is everyone uses hps lights. if you want to cover more space get more watts. and i would go for a dwc setup if i was you, with each in two-three gallon buckets to start, and perhaps upping to five gals. very easy and movable, especially since it will be key for you to keep an even canopy to control stretch.


----------



## mufastaa (Aug 21, 2012)

cloning in dwc is really easy too. it sounds like you need a veg cab, which can be really small and use just one compact fluoro, the key is getting the plants back in the veg cycle so they still grow a bit more when you put them in the flower tent.


----------



## smooth88 (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm talking about the tip since im hanging it vertically tho, I won't be using a reflector or cool tube. I want to utilize all around the light plus below it


----------



## mufastaa (Aug 23, 2012)

why not? that sounds stupid and a reflector is cheap. people do it like they do for a reason. you want the bright side to be toward youre plants obviously, and if youre talking about hanging the HIGH INTENSITY light inside youre GROWING canopy without cooling it good luck with that. and plants grow toward light, if its all on one side theyll fall over.

think about why people get reflectors and cooltubes, because they are a good idea, its not for fun or to spend extra money.


----------



## Clown Baby (Aug 23, 2012)

mufastaa i dont think you're grasping the question.


To the OP: The sides of the bulb emit significantly more light than the tip of the bulb. You might be disappointed with the yield directly under it, but itll still be better than nothing.


----------



## smooth88 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you clown baby that's the answer I was looking for, mufastaa thanks for the replies but please read up on vertical growing


----------



## HotShot7414 (Aug 25, 2012)

600w hps puts out about 90,000 lumens and i understand why u wanna do a vertical grow but the best performance comes horizontally and you may have 1 shitty side on your plants.Im a sog 12/12 from seed grower.in my opinion The vertical grow only benefits if you have atleast 4 lights so that all the plant gets light.


----------



## smooth88 (Aug 25, 2012)

I wanted to combine the best of both worlds with a tree and sog to maximize my light and space. And in order to get the same amount horizontally I would still need 4 lights. At the moment i plan on using two 600s (at most 3)vertically with two trees and shelves to hold some sog plants... Not sure how I'll do the sog part yet.

I like the idea of massive plants indoors


----------



## HotShot7414 (Aug 26, 2012)

If i had enough space to house 2 600 watters i'd sog the whole grow cause the light cycles would have to be different or just grow a few monsters.


----------



## smooth88 (Aug 26, 2012)

Why would the light cycles be different this is one flower room for everything. I figure the small sog plants will finish faster but that's what I want


----------



## ghb (Aug 26, 2012)

if you are noob (and you clearly are if you are asking these questions) why would you attempt to try the most perfect grow imaginable? ,you are just setting yourself up for a huge fail.

start small and get bigger the better you get at growing.

please forgive my drunken post if it causes offence, i am actually trying to help you. maybe try one 600 horizontally then work on from there


----------



## HotShot7414 (Aug 26, 2012)

if these plants are grown at the same time most likely you wont get monsters and small sog style plants.either 1 or the other


----------



## smooth88 (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm newer but not a noob I've got a few successful sog in aero and a flood and drain under my belt so I know all the basics and then some, not to mention reading up on this site for a year or more.

All I wanted was to see what amount of light comes from the tip of a hps and if anyone attempted this before


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 27, 2012)

Ok, you want to use the tip, not much light comes from the tip. Very very little. You can grow something under there, but it will be stretched. You can get light meters to test for yourself, a worth while investment IMO.


----------



## UnderCurrentDWC (Aug 27, 2012)

smooth88 said:


> My question is how much light comes from the tip of a hps bulb and will this be worth attempting?


It's less light but still enough to grow. The plant under this 1kw produced 2oz I was going to leave that grow site blank and have my fan blowing up at the bulb, instead I put the fan on top and used the grow site to see what would happen. Yes it works and it will up your gpw.


----------



## daturabuzz (Sep 7, 2012)

yeah t;htat would be cool but i would use all hps and vent them together


----------



## kushnotbush (Sep 7, 2012)

UCDWC has the right answer, I think he understands... You will definitely maximize your space and yield, even if the stuff on the table is half the size of your trees. 
KnB


----------



## smooth88 (Sep 11, 2012)

I've been reading more and more that the light below is a "dead zone" personally I think they'd be half decent.

Wish that picture was a little clearer as to how you have things set up ucdwc


----------

